

Corel Announces Professional Photoediting Suite for Windows, Mac and Linux - simcop2387
http://www.corel.com/corel/pages/index.jsp?pgid=800281&item=pressRelease&listid=11000001

======
simon
Granted it's a press release and at this point it's all described as the
greatest thing since sliced-bread and I have no idea whether any of that is
true, but what _is_ interesting is that they felt that there was enough of a
Linux market to release for all three major OS players at the same time.

~~~
simcop2387
You can actually buy it right now, or download the trial. I haven't had a
chance to see how well it works yet but I'm going to give it a look tonight
after work.

<http://www.corel.com/corel/product/index.jsp?pid=prod4670071>

~~~
simon
Please report back because I'd love for some competition for the Gimp. The
Gimp is great, but image editing editing software is an area that Linux is far
too low on. And the $99 tag is low enough that I would be willing to pay for
it.

~~~
simcop2387
It seems to be decently made. Haven't been able to crash it but it seems more
to be a competitor for something like UFRAW and Adobe Lightroom. It focuses
more on correcting things from the camera than being an image editor like the
gimp. It does look interesting it appears to support 16bit images and a few
other things like that that the gimp doesn't currently.

~~~
simon
Thanks. I'll try to grab a copy and see if it works for me.

